# Brined 13-15 Monster Shrimp w/q-view



## chisoxjim

These are freshwater shrimp I got @ Restaurant Depot.  @2# Bag for $13.  

Brined them in a cold water, kosher salt, and sugar mix for 20 minutes.  Rinsed and they are in the fridge,  they will get about 20 minutes on the WSM,  might toss some seasonings on them, might just put them right on.  Might make up some cocktail sauce for em'.

in the brine:



out of the brine and rinsed, back in the fridge:




more pics later.


----------



## jacksmoke

Mouth watering already!


----------



## chisoxjim

snowing hard and 33 degrees..  WSM dont care.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






shrimp just went on,  30 minutes and they will be done.


----------



## old poi dog

Looking forward to the finish...


----------



## fourthwind

I did a few of those over some mesquite coals.  Even after being frozen, they were really tasty!


----------



## mballi3011

Boy oh boy Jim they sound and look yumo. Now I have tried I guess bracish water shrimp I think. The lake was salt on one side and fresh on the other but it was about 20 miles wide too. But I'm really awaiting on yours to see how they come out.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks mark,  really nice,  us flatlaneders, landlocked folks have got to use what we have access to.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





pics downloading now..


----------



## chisoxjim

the smoked shrimp turned out really good, if you havent smoked some shrimp give it a try.  The brining really helps make them pop texture, and flavor wise.  I didnt add any seasoning to them, and served them with some cocktail sauce I made.

These 13-15 shrimp were large, and more like mini lobster tails.  Smoked them for 25 minutes @ 230.

on the WSM:




off the smoker:




went great with the smoked chicken tacos.

thanks for looking


----------



## denver dave

Those shrimp look great. Costco has them on sale out here. I'll give it a try.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks dave.

the brine really helps them hold up to smoking or grilling.


----------



## sumosmoke

Great looking smokes, Jim. Loved the chicken and these shrimp made my mouth water :)


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks alot,

made for a real nice dinner, 

surf and beak I guess.


----------



## fired up

Should have entered them in the throwdown!


----------



## chisoxjim

I know...  

I always think about it too late.  someday Ill get on the ball.


----------



## sweet chops bbq

I sure would like to try those. problem is only my oldest daughter and I enjoy em. Oh ya and the "outlaw" too, she'll eat anything. As for the wife, if the box doesnt say Fish Sticks, no thanks, HAHA


----------



## chisoxjim

toss on some wings, or something your wife likes, and let the folks that like shrimp dig in.


----------



## bmudd14474

They looked great and were nice sized. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I like to sprinkle a little oldbay on my seafood. Pair those up with some snow crab legs and Im good


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks,  

some old bay would have been nice.  I wanted to make sure to not oversalt/season since they were brined before going on the WSM.  Next time maybe a little old bay for some spice.


----------



## flyfishjeep

Great looking dish!  This is on the menu!


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks,  

one tip is to watch the brine time,  they only need maybe 20 minutes, then a good rinsing.  

good luck.


----------



## smokin jack

ChiSoxJim, if you can get your hands on Bon Secour brand shrimp you will not be let down. They are by far the best I have ever worked with and especially cooked. I have worked in the seafood business for six years now and they are by far the best.

http://www.bonsecourfisheries.com/


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks for the link,  ill have to keep my eyes out for them.


----------



## triplebq

Excellent . I have bought fresh gulf shrimp for my cook .


----------



## triplebq

Perfect ! Did you make teh shrimp sauce as well ?


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks

you found the thread, I am at work, and didnt have time to post the link.

yes:

ketchup
L & P worstershire
Chinese 5 spice
black pepper
horseradish
texas pete hot sauce


----------



## deltadude

Great looking Shrimp!

I have posted several times about brining to enhance shrimp flavor and moistness, so I know those taste great.

But now reading your post I had forgot to mention one vital part of the procedure and that is to thoroughly rinse the shrimp off to remove the salt.

I haven't done any in awhile, seeing your I think I know what we are doing this weekend...

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks,

definitely rinsed the shrimp off after the brine.  an important step I agree.


----------



## iresq

Great looking shrimp.  Around here, Red Lobster would sell them as lobsters.


----------



## rdknb

Shrimp looked great, I put old bay on almost everything.  Tastes great on grilled corn on the cob


----------



## peixegato

Good lookin' shrimp!  Next time try basting with melted butter and droppin' some Old Bay on 'em (as others have suggested).  Then you won't even want to bother with cocktail sauce.


----------



## chisoxjim

my daughter was dipping them in melted garlic butter for some crab legs we were eating.  

with the brine & smoke they really didnt need any other seasoning.


----------



## peixegato

I'll have to try it that way.  That's one of the great things about smokin', there's always a new method/technique to try and therefore always a reason to fire up the smoker!


----------



## chisoxjim

I agree 100%. 

 really not much that can be deemed "right or wrong" in BBQ,  its all a matter of an individuals preference.


----------



## kevin13

How much water, salt & sugar?  I assume the shells were removed?  What type of wood did you smoke with?

Sorry for all the questions but I never really gave it a thought to smoke shrimp and I have 6 lbs of large gulf shrimp sitting in the freezer that I'm itching to try this on.


----------



## grampyskids

Need to do a Costco run. Didn't plan on buying shrimp, but now it's on the list. BTW what wood did you use?


----------



## chisoxjim

dang,

I thought I listed the brine ammounts,  sorry.

3 cups cold water from the fridge,
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup sugar

some folks use warm water to get the salt and sugar to dissolve, and then add ice to cool it down,  I just wisk the cold water, and the sugar and salt break down after about a minute of wisking.

Shell on, but split down the back to de-vein,  the shell adds flavor, and protects the shrimp.

Hickory, and Lump charcoal was the fuel.

good luck


----------



## kevin13

Great, thanks Jim, much appreciated.


----------

